# ***Our Beautiful 16-Week-Old (male) Puppy Needs A New Home***



## MollyMarie

As completely heartbreaking as this, we are searching for the perfect “FOREVER HOME” for our sweet boy. After much thought and many, many tears, we feel we are in a bit overour heads and want to give this precious puppy the best chance at the life he deserves. Please know this decision was not made lightly. We have sought help (by three professionals) and we came to the conclusion that finding someone who can train him and keep others safe in the process, is of the utmost importance.

*Puppy particulars*
*AGE:* 16 weeks.
*LOCATION:* Oregon
*PURCHASED FROM:* Backyard breeder
*PAST HEALTH CONCERNS:* Runt of the litter weighing about one-third of what his littermates weighed. Possible undiagnosed neurological issue (shaking of his hind legs) for several weeks but that rectified itself by the time we picked him up from the breeder. When we picked him up from the breeder, he was malnourished, flea ridden, had a runny nose and eyes, and diarrhea. 
*CURRENT HEALTH CONCERNS:* None.
*IMMUNIZATIONS:* Current.

*Pros to our puppy*
*PERSONALITY:* Extremely calm, cuddly, sweet, affectionate, hilarious, curious, loves to please, extremely fearful of humans and definitely has a “fight” instead of flight behavior.
*LIKES:* Being with his family,playing with his babies, chasing balls, walks, playing in his puppy pool, hide and seek (with diced apple), digging up our flower bulbs, and car rides.
*INTELLIGENCE:* Extremely bright and learns quickly.
*NERVES:* He is not afraid of loud noises (i.e. fireworks or vacuum cleaners), water (although we don’t know if he can swim), dogs barking, people walking by the car.
*HOUSE TRAINING:* He currently uses puppy pads. We have began working with him to go potty outside.

*Cons to our puppy*
Since that day we picked him up, he has always been afraid of people. He began barking at people (out of fear) at 10 weeks. At 14 weeks, he began lunging and barking at both people he knew (family and friends) and at strangers. He has nipped/bit one person and has tried (unsuccessfully) to make contact with two others. L He is definitely fear-aggressive. L

*The perfect forever home would be…*
1. Due to the fact that he HAS nipped/bit one person and I am CERTAIN he would do it again – he would NEED to be adopted by someone with a great deal of patience, someone who is NOT going to be abusive to him, someone who will NOT lock him in a crate all day, someone who has experience training and/or working with fear-aggressive dogs. Someone with experience in aggressive GSD’swould be ideal. 
2. Someone who has a safe home and *fenced* yard with plenty of room to run and play.
3. A home where he can sleep inside and be a part of the family. 
4. Although he has shown no aggression toward small children or our small dogs – I would not recommend this for his new family as to not take a chance that he might change in that regard.
3. Someone who will love him *unconditionally*.
4. He currently has medical insurance. We would like (if possible) for his new owner to purchase insurance so he could receive proper medical care when/if needed.

I am not sure if there is anyone out there that would be willing to take on this challenge. Someone that has experience working with fear-aggressive dogs, TONS of patience, and lots of time to dedicate to our wonderful little boy. We simply do not feel equipped to give him what he needs and to keep others safe – but we are hoping to find that perfect someone that will love him as much as we do.

It was recommended that he be neutered NOW. I realize that most people would not want to do that at such a young age – but we met with a specialist yesterday that feels it would curb some of the testosterone that might help limit the natural aggression that comes with age. If we find the right forever home – we would have a contract written up that would state the following:

1. We will pay $400.00 to the vet (directly) toward his neutering if done within three months of his adoption.
2. We will send $50.00 (per month) forthe first 18 months to help the owner with his pet insurance and/or dog food. 
3. We will provide a three-month supply of dog food – as well as his toys, puppy pads, bed, crate, bowls, collars/leads, and his favorite blanket. L

If our little boy sounds like the perfect dog for you – please respond by PM. 

Thank you. L


----------



## MollyMarie

Please excuse the errors. When I copy and pasted my letter to this website, it apparently combined some of my words. :/


----------



## cdwoodcox

A couple pictures may help.


----------



## GypsyGhost

MollyMarie, have you considered contacting a local GSD rescue to assist you in finding a new home for this puppy? Might be something to look into. I hope someone on this forum will be able to assist you in the proper placement of this puppy. This next statement is not meant to be cruel, and I hope it does not come across that way. This is the second GSD puppy in less than a year that has not worked out for your family. I strongly urge you to not try to get another. There is no shame in knowing that a certain breed is not right for you and your family. These dogs can give you a serious run for your money, and they're definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Also, please post his pedigree.

Sorry you are going through this.
Moms


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

GypsyGhost said:


> MollyMarie, have you considered contacting a local GSD rescue to assist you in finding a new home for this puppy? Might be something to look into. I hope someone on this forum will be able to assist you in the proper placement of this puppy. This next statement is not meant to be cruel, and I hope it does not come across that way. This is the second GSD puppy in less than a year that has not worked out for your family. I strongly urge you to not try to get another. There is no shame in knowing that a certain breed is not right for you and your family. These dogs can give you a serious run for your money, and they're definitely not for everyone.


I second this! 

A local rescue would probably be the best place to start.

Breeds known for aggression should be shied away from by people who don't have the experience or desire to deal with aggression.


----------



## MollyMarie

GypsyGhost said:


> MollyMarie, have you considered contacting a local GSD rescue to assist you in finding a new home for this puppy? Might be something to look into. I hope someone on this forum will be able to assist you in the proper placement of this puppy. This next statement is not meant to be cruel, and I hope it does not come across that way. This is the second GSD puppy in less than a year that has not worked out for your family. I strongly urge you to not try to get another. There is no shame in knowing that a certain breed is not right for you and your family. These dogs can give you a serious run for your money, and they're definitely not for everyone.


The GS rescue in Portland is at capacity. 

The first puppy we had for less than 24 hours and I felt I made a good call on that one - but this little boy is breaking our hearts.  He is so sweet and he has been nothing but a joy (besides the fear aggression). This was by FAR one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make. 

That said, I 100% agree with you. This breed is wonderful, but I will personally never own a GSD in the future. I am not ashamed to admit that it is simply beyond my capabilities.


----------



## J and J M

I love that a 16 week old PUPPY is being considered aggressive. At that age, without a good trainer some puppies still nip and bite. They mature a little at around 6 months.


----------



## GypsyGhost

MollyMarie said:


> The GS rescue in Portland is at capacity.
> 
> The first puppy we had for less than 24 hours and I felt I made a good call on that one - but this little boy is breaking our hearts.  He is so sweet and he has been nothing but a joy (besides the fear aggression). This was by FAR one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make.
> 
> That said, I 100% agree with you. This breed is wonderful, but I will personally never own a GSD in the future. I am not ashamed to admit that it is simply beyond my capabilities.


I truly hope you are able to find a suitable home for him.


----------



## MollyMarie

GypsyGhost said:


> I truly hope you are able to find a suitable home for him.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dainerra

my first question would be did you contact the breeder?

even if they are at capacity, many rescues will gladly network a dog for you if you agree to foster in place. That means the pup continues to live with you until a home is found

ETA: they will likely be even more eager to help if you offer a donation to them. the amounts you are offering someone to neuter the dog alone would likely cover any effort they would expend finding him a home. especially if he stays with you.


----------



## MollyMarie

*Pictures*

Our pretty boy.


----------



## MollyMarie

Dainerra said:


> my first question would be did you contact the breeder?
> 
> even if they are at capacity, many rescues will gladly network a dog for you if you agree to foster in place. That means the pup continues to live with you until a home is found
> 
> ETA: they will likely be even more eager to help if you offer a donation to them. the amounts you are offering someone to neuter the dog alone would likely cover any effort they would expend finding him a home. especially if he stays with you.


The breeder moved out of state. 

Thank you for the information on the donation. I would be more than happy to make a donation to help the organization. I will write them.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

You said you were willing to travel for training, right? Perhaps contact rescues out of state, offer to deliver him with a donation if they can help. I sure wish I was closer and had room, I'd take him in a heartbeat


----------



## Dainerra

MollyMarie said:


> The breeder moved out of state.
> 
> Thank you for the information on the donation. I would be more than happy to make a donation to help the organization. I will write them.


even if the breeder moved, they should be willing to take him back.


----------



## Castlemaid

Considering the condition this pup was in when he was picked up, I don't think that returning him to the breeder is an option. 

I think it takes a lot of courage and honesty to admit that you are in over your head, and I know this is a difficult thing to do, one gets so attached to these pups.


----------



## cdwoodcox

MollyMarie said:


> Our pretty boy.


 Nice looking dog. Shouldn't be too hard finding him a home. Just make sure whoever gets him is qualified or capable of handling him.


----------



## Castlemaid

Molly, I edited your first post to say that you got your pup from a Backyard Breeder - Hobby breeders are serious breeders, who know what they are doing but are not commercial breeders (what some people will refer to as a Professional Breeder). They don't breed to make money, but to pursue their passion as a hobby - typically they are very involved into training and trialing and titling their dogs, breeding being an offshoot of their interest in working with their dogs.


----------



## scarfish

every puppy i raised has has some type of issue. many times i wanted to ram head through a wall and second guessed getting a puppy in the first place. with the time and work put into it you will have a near perfect dog, won't be able to imagine life without him and laugh at the thought of ever giving up on him.


----------



## Jax08

J and J M said:


> I love that a 16 week old PUPPY is being considered aggressive. At that age, without a good trainer some puppies still nip and bite. They mature a little at around 6 months.


I've seen it. Not common but genetics are genetics. Imprinting is imprinting.

If the OP can get the puppy into a rescue, they may have the resources and time do teach the puppy some coping skills and find an appropriate home for him.


----------



## Magwart

OP, maybe try looking at regional rescues, beyond just Portland (look in Washington and Northern California, too). Many GSRs have waiting lists of approved adopters who want dogs under 6 mo., and sometimes they are very experienced homes willing to rehab. Some also have very experienced foster homes that could work on rehab prior to adoption too. 

Here's a list for you:
RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


----------



## llombardo

I need to know what the plan is for this pup if you can't rehome him into a home with experience. 

Is it a possibility to get a video of him reacting however he reacts? Let's see what your talking about.


----------



## Fodder

there are at least 10 gsd rescues in california, please contact them.... Bay Area german shepherd rescue and Westside german shepherd rescue both stand out as being capable of taking him on. best of luck...


----------



## llombardo

Can you get pms? I sent you one.


----------



## MollyMarie

llombardo said:


> Can you get pms? I sent you one.


I received your PM and will contact the rescue. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## MollyMarie

Fodder said:


> there are at least 10 gsd rescues in california, please contact them.... Bay Area german shepherd rescue and Westside german shepherd rescue both stand out as being capable of taking him on. best of luck...


Ideally, we would like to find someone local so we could check up on him and know where he's at. If that isn't possible, I will start contacting rescues outside of Oregon. Thank you for your help.


----------



## MollyMarie

Magwart said:


> OP, maybe try looking at regional rescues, beyond just Portland (look in Washington and Northern California, too). Many GSRs have waiting lists of approved adopters who want dogs under 6 mo., and sometimes they are very experienced homes willing to rehab. Some also have very experienced foster homes that could work on rehab prior to adoption too.
> 
> Here's a list for you:
> RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


Thank you so much for the link. If we can find someone local who would be willing to take him, I will definitely start searching rescues outside of our area.


----------



## MollyMarie

scarfish said:


> every puppy i raised has has some type of issue. many times i wanted to ram head through a wall and second guessed getting a puppy in the first place. with the time and work put into it you will have a near perfect dog, won't be able to imagine life without him and laugh at the thought of ever giving up on him.


I can see that for almost any issue issues except for aggression. A dog that barks wildly, lunges, and bites (if not on a lead) is just scary. I think that might be beyond what we can safely do.


----------



## MollyMarie

Castlemaid said:


> Molly, I edited your first post to say that you got your pup from a Backyard Breeder - Hobby breeders are serious breeders, who know what they are doing but are not commercial breeders (what some people will refer to as a Professional Breeder). They don't breed to make money, but to pursue their passion as a hobby - typically they are very involved into training and trialing and titling their dogs, breeding being an offshoot of their interest in working with their dogs.


That makes perfect sense. Thank you for making that change.


----------



## MollyMarie

Jax08 said:


> I've seen it. Not common but genetics are genetics. Imprinting is imprinting.
> 
> If the OP can get the puppy into a rescue, they may have the resources and time do teach the puppy some coping skills and find an appropriate home for him.


Thank you. It may not be the "norm" but we have seen it on several occasions.


----------



## MollyMarie

cdwoodcox said:


> Nice looking dog. Shouldn't be too hard finding him a home. Just make sure whoever gets him is qualified or capable of handling him.


Thank you. He really is beautiful. We have had many people stop their cars while we're playing in the front yard - just to tell us how pretty he is. Yes! We would not give him to just anyone. It has to be someone who can safely handle and train him.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

An aggressive dog, regardless of the type of aggression, is a lifestyle. Don't feel guilty about making the right choices for you, your family, and the dog. Most families want an easy keeper, nothing wrong with that. Just be careful to choose a breed and dog that fits your lifestyle, not the other way around and try to make the dog fit.


----------



## MollyMarie

MineAreWorkingline said:


> An aggressive dog, regardless of the type of aggression, is a lifestyle. Don't feel guilty about making the right choices for you, your family, and the dog. Most families want an easy keeper, nothing wrong with that. Just be careful to choose a breed and dog that fits your lifestyle, not the other way around and try to make the dog fit.


Great advice. Thank you.


----------



## Stonevintage

I haven't read anything that says this puppy may not be normal and should have a label put on him that says "genetically aggressive or fearful dog". 

I see nowhere where it discusses how this puppy has been trained, disciplined or what his lifestyle is on a daily basis. Nothing.....

The only thing I do see is that the OP has given up on a 2nd GSD puppy. This could be a normal healthy puppy that yea, at the older age is going to take some more intense handling preferably by someone experienced with GSD's to get him back on board. But - why - at this point with this history with the owner/trainer should this pup be trying to find a new home with the label as "aggressive or difficult"??

That's a huge handicap to put on a pup of that age if it's not the pup's fault.....


----------



## Stonevintage

It really is interesting, when some one posts here that they can't keep their pup. Many of these posts are met with hard questions and it's an upsetting post.

Lol... someone comes along and schmooses everyone with totally calm rational talk and states they're going to do this and that and donate..... how differently the opinions and comments change.

The situation is the same, as will be the outcome... but none of the hard questions were asked here, and the puppy is judged by all to be genetically deficit.... amazing.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Stonevintage said:


> It really is interesting, when some one posts here that they can't keep their pup. Many of these posts are met with hard questions and it's an upsetting post.
> 
> Lol... someone comes along and schmooses everyone with totally calm rational talk and states they're going to do this and that and donate..... how differently the opinions and comments change.
> 
> The situation is the same, as will be the outcome... but none of the hard questions were asked here, and the puppy is judged by all to be genetically deficit.... amazing.


Hmm... I don't know that anyone is judging this puppy as anything but not right for this family at this point. He very well could be genetically fearful, who knows. But this person has accepted that, regardless of if the puppy is just a normal GSD or it is genetically fearful, they are not capable of handling him. Better to give him a chance now when he is still young than wait and see what happens, don't you think?

And yes, it is amazing when someone can come here and be calm and rational. I for one think it's a nice change. I much prefer this to someone who is combative for no reason.


----------



## llombardo

GypsyGhost said:


> Hmm... I don't know that anyone is judging this puppy as anything but not right for this family at this point. He very well could be genetically fearful, who knows. But this person has accepted that, regardless of if the puppy is just a normal GSD or it is genetically fearful, they are not capable of handling him. Better to give him a chance now when he is still young than wait and see what happens, don't you think?
> 
> And yes, it is amazing when someone can come here and be calm and rational. I for one think it's a nice change. I much prefer this to someone who is combative for no reason.


I think the point she is trying to make is that a puppy or any dog for that matter should not be labeled in such a way without being evaluated by a professional that knows the breed. I do agree that the OP is in over their head but I don't necessarily agree that what they are seeing is what they are thinking it truly is. If I was part of a rescue group that was at capacity and there are dogs in shelters with no issues, I'm pulling the dog in the shelter over taking a puppy that has issues if explained the way it's being explained. By labeling and not knowing, then explaining it in such a way, I doubt a rescue will even respond-puppy or not.


----------



## Castlemaid

Keep this thread on helping the OP find a home for the pup - let's not derail the fact that these people are reaching out for help. No need to post anything with judgemental opinions about the owners or the response of the board (which is to help, so I'm baffled as to where the negative comments are coming from).


----------



## carmspack

MollyMarie has done a world of good for this pup.
Remember these are the circumstances from which this pup came from 
"PURCHASED FROM: Backyard breeder
PAST HEALTH CONCERNS: Runt of the litter weighing about one-third of what his littermates weighed. Possible undiagnosed neurological issue (shaking of his hind legs) for several weeks but that rectified itself by the time we picked him up from the breeder. When we picked him up from the breeder, he was malnourished, flea ridden, had a runny nose and eyes, and diarrhea. 
CURRENT HEALTH CONCERNS: None.
IMMUNIZATIONS: Current.

So no matter what the dog has an improved chance of a somewhat good life .

That life may have social limitations which can be managed, but they can not be managed by MollyMarie.

I commend her for recognizing this . No denial. 

The new owner has to enter this contract of care and ownership being fully informed , eyes wide open.
You can't sugar coat or outright deceive.
Remember the thread where a dog with a known bite history was passed on to unsuspecting new owners where it promptly became a cujo biting dog .
That is wrong .

MollyMarie just might find a good placement .

In the description of the dog there seems to be conflicting information.
quote "Pros to our puppy
PERSONALITY: Extremely calm, cuddly, sweet, affectionate, hilarious, curious, loves to please, extremely fearful of humans and definitely has a “fight” instead of flight behavior.
LIKES: Being with his family,playing with his babies, chasing balls, walks, playing in his puppy pool, hide and seek (with diced apple), digging up our flower bulbs, and car rides.
INTELLIGENCE: Extremely bright and learns quickly.
NERVES: He is not afraid of loud noises (i.e. fireworks or vacuum cleaners), water (although we don’t know if he can swim), dogs barking, people walking by the car.

Usually a dog that is anti social , will be anti social , shy , defensive to all -- including the family . By this description he appears to have good nerves and no environmental issues , no noise sensitivies and that is a great big bonus , gives some hope.

So I wonder if this ". Possible undiagnosed neurological issue (shaking of his hind legs) for several weeks but that rectified itself by the time we picked him up from the breeder" plays a role in some way .

Is the dog co-ordinated in movement . Does the dog negotiate changes in elevation - going up or down steps -- (eye problem depth perception) -- did the dog have such a heavy worm load that he had a toxic overload from the parasites waste . 

Brain chemistry can be helped with omega 3 DHA/EPA component and real vitamin E . 

Can't hurt to try . 

Just one more question , has his fear aggression to people increased or decreased since you have had him. He must have been somewhat okay for you to consider even bringing him home .
And , under what circumstances did you see this defensive fear aggression reveal itself , example someone trying to be friendly ?

begin with that ..


----------



## Julian G

I have been in over my head many times. It always gets better. If you can, stick it through. If not, find someone responsible.


----------



## Magwart

llombardo said:


> If I was part of a rescue group that was at capacity and there are dogs in shelters with no issues, I'm pulling the dog in the shelter over taking a puppy that has issues if explained the way it's being explained. By labeling and not knowing, then explaining it in such a way, I doubt a rescue will even respond-puppy or not.


Puppies are different -- some rescues will shuffle dogs "make room" for them even when full because it's so rare to get them, and having waiting lists for them. The adoption fees for healthy puppies can also end up paying the vet bills for older, sicker dogs.

I'd rather someone be very honest with the rescues about the perceived problems, even if it ends up being situational (based on not being well matched to this home's experience-level). Experienced rescue intake teams don't rely on owner assessments--they focus on evaluating the dog in front of them. Knowing the perceived problems helps focus the assessment though.

Rescues know that owners who are surrendering dogs tend to skew assessments in both directions when they assess their own dogs' temperament: some gloss over or omit real problems; others magnify minor problems that can vanish in an experienced home. It's relatively rare to have an inexperienced owner-assessment match the rescue-intake and fostering assessment. That's why I'm not worried about the owner's label, if this dog goes to a good rescue. Anyone in rescue long enough has also encountered GSD puppies surrendered for "aggressively biting" when they were just typical mouthy landsharks doing what GSD puppies do -- a rescue should be able to tell the difference between that and genuine problems upon intake.

OP, look for a foster-based rescue, not a kennel-based one. In other words, it's better that there's no "shelter" for a pup like this. This pup needs to be in an experienced foster home.


----------



## DutchKarin

Hi there.

First I think if you feel you need to rehome the puppy, that sounds like a responsible thing as long as you take your new knowledge forward into pet ownership and it sounds like you are. So respect to you.

I am in agreement with much that has been said that was specific to your mission.

I just wanted to add that you sound like you might be trying to control too much after adoption. "Checking up' on a dog you rehome? Ehh... I would think that was weird and intrusive if it was me. Find a good home, wish him well and let him go. 

Also you mentioned "unconditional love". I get what you are saying and of course you want a loving home for him but this dog will need a very structured home. No love without conditions within the structure being met and the conditions have to be reasonable. Fearful dogs need structure not unconditional love. Unconditional love (cooing to sooth him) can actually make fears much more intense for the dog. 

I do think that working with rescues in WA, OR, and CA is the best way to go. They can vet the home for you and make sure the adopters know what they are getting. I would go that way for sure if I was you.


----------



## MollyMarie

I just wanted to add that you sound like you might be trying to control too much after adoption. "Checking up' on a dog you rehome? Ehh... I would think that was weird and intrusive if it was me. Find a good home, wish him well and let him go. 

_I feel an obligation to him and want to make sure he's doing well. I don't want him to end up in a shelter. That is why I am offering to help with expenses so I CAN be intrusive and make sure all is going well. _


Also you mentioned "unconditional love". I get what you are saying and of course you want a loving home for him but this dog will need a very structured home. No love without conditions within the structure being met and the conditions have to be reasonable. Fearful dogs need structure not unconditional love. Unconditional love (cooing to sooth him) can actually make fears much more intense for the dog. 

_Unconditional love means (to me) that whomever decides to adopt our puppy will accept him and love him "as is" - regardless of how hard things may get or what may occur in the future. That no matter what - they will go to bat for this little guy. That is what I want for him._


----------



## Fodder

I agree with Dutch and couldn't find the right words before. you're much too close to this situation (understandably) however, this is not a regular rehoming - finding a home that is skilled and dedicated to your pup should be the focus... how that's specifically spelled out is subjective. paying your way into someone else's home is not right. working with a rescue will give you, your pup and the adopter the safety net and vetting that you're seeking. intense training and evaluation is more important than neutering and pet insurance right now.... a rescue would be better suited for the $1300 you're willing to send along with him and I at least know that the rescues I mentioned have taken difficult cases before and have the resources available but like most rescues, are strapped for funds.


----------



## MollyMarie

*Update*

*****no longer available for adoption*****


----------



## carmspack

MollyMarie said:


> *****no longer available for adoption*****


what happened?


----------



## Chip18

I think she has multiple threads with different issues but ultimately ... she "out thought her dog/puppy" and ... "found a trainer!"


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

She took the puppy to a trainer with experience with the breed and after evaluation, he found no aggression.


----------



## selzer

training session with someone who was recommended, and he provided pointers and testing and they feel a lot better about the puppy and are getting a handle on him.


----------



## LuvShepherds

The best solution.


----------



## wolfstraum

MineAreWorkingline said:


> She took the puppy to a trainer with experience with the breed and after evaluation, he found no aggression.


Is this a guess? or info from a PM???????

Hoping the latter...!


Just a puppy doing what puppies do and being incorrectly reinforced....


Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs

wolfstraum said:


> Is this a guess? or info from a PM???????
> 
> Hoping the latter...!
> 
> 
> Just a puppy doing what puppies do and being incorrectly reinforced....
> 
> 
> Lee


Hi!:smile2:

See update post #68 Page 3: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gly/656889-heartbroken-scared-defeated-3.html She saw Jim Elder!

Moms


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

wolfstraum said:


> Is this a guess? or info from a PM???????
> 
> Hoping the latter...!
> 
> 
> Just a puppy doing what puppies do and being incorrectly reinforced....
> 
> 
> Lee



On another thread OP stated she took her puppy to see Jim Elder. My comment was to clarify that she took him to a person who was experienced with German Shepherds vs just any dog trainer as some were suggesting.


----------



## wolfstraum

Thanks! I got my first Sch1 with Kyra and Kougar's BH under Jim when he was USCA President!!!!! He understands dog behavior and training! Glad that she found him - if the dog is just being a puppy I am sure he will be able to help her!


Lee


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

OP seems very happy with him and said that Jim evaluated the puppy and found no aggression problems.


----------



## Chip18

wolfstraum said:


> Is this a guess? or info from a PM???????
> 
> Hoping the latter...!
> 
> 
> Just a puppy doing what puppies do and being incorrectly reinforced....
> 
> 
> Lee


It's a "fact." 

A new crop of "Newbies" have been showing up here and Boxerforum, as of late?? They seem to be quite skilled and imaginative?? 

I termed this one a "Shot Gun" approach to finding answers! Here you go this is the OP.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-ugly/656889-heartbroken-scared-defeated.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...16-week-old-male-puppy-needs-new-home***.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lp-gsd-puppy-biting-hard-our-little-dogs.html

I only realized it was the same poster a few days ago?? She found members that could help "regardless" of where they tended to hang out! Quite "imaginative and effective" I'd say!


----------



## Moriah

wolfstraum said:


> Thanks! I got my first Sch1 with Kyra and Kougar's BH under Jim when he was USCA President!!!!! He understands dog behavior and training! Glad that she found him - if the dog is just being a puppy I am sure he will be able to help her!
> 
> 
> Lee


Jim evaluated my dog and said he had a good temperament. He did not have fear aggression, he was just being a jerk. I have never seen anyone with such good timing of a correction.


----------



## selzer

I think genetic issues occur in temperament, but I also think that they are over-diagnosed, by owners, and unfortunately by trainers. I am glad that this owner went to someone who seems to be an authority, and he was able to see through inexperienced handling and the dog has a new lease on life. The owner has the opportunity to own the best breed out there, and will find that out within a couple of years. The alternative was the rehoming of this dog, and an opinion about the breed that would probably never go away. 

A happy ending, or perhaps, after a rocky start, a new and good beginning.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Glad you could find help and your pup is staying. Wishing you many happy years.


----------

